# FAO: loiners. Where was club uropa?



## mrs quoad (Dec 13, 2017)

We used to park up behind the sex shop, then walk down for hard house nights. 

I suspect it’s one of these:

  

But can’t rule out Thornton’s arcade?!


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 14, 2017)

Iirc it was near the Grand Arcade at the top of Briggate (was called “Mr Craig’s” in the 80s/early 90s - good for cheesy student nights ). Would occasionally make headlines:

Student died after taking ecstasy drug


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 14, 2017)

seeformiles said:


> Iirc it was near the Grand Arcade at the top of Briggate (was called “Mr Craig’s” in the 80s/early 90s - good for cheesy student nights ). Would occasionally make headlines:
> 
> Student died after taking ecstasy drug




this is correct.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 14, 2017)

?


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 14, 2017)

Or

 

?


seeformiles said:


> Student died after taking ecstasy drug


I have a feeling that might've been a Sundissential North (possibly after Love Parade?!)

There were sth like 3 Sundissential-related deaths in a year or two, including one up North.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 14, 2017)

?

This does not look anything like my recollections.

Not that that means anything at all #lol


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 14, 2017)

There it is


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 14, 2017)

seeformiles said:


> View attachment 122994
> 
> There it is



That looks completely right. Which leaves me wondering why I've failed to place it when back in Leeds. (Tbf, I seem to now remember getting it right some years back - but the memory has subsequently dwindled, and I think I began confusing it with Thornton's Arcade / the Victoria Quarter).

And the behind-the-sex-shop car park is obvs still there, but far tidier than it used to be #lol

 

Edit: I feel as if I remember people coming towards Uropa _from _an Arcade. Which, I think, has led me to associate it with the buildings between Thorntons and the VQ. But, tbf, I probably do remember that - but it was probably just that they were utterly mashed up, and we were all lost around that area, and / or walking up and down Leeds arcades somewhat mashed.

Edit: oh, god. Are those windows the upstairs gallery?! Way way upstairs?! If so, I can almost smell the poppers, just from the facking sight of it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 14, 2017)

Taken over by fucking Gatecrasher?!?! 

How the fuck long did THAT last?!?!


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 14, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Taken over by fucking Gatecrasher?!?!
> 
> How the fuck long did THAT last?!?!


that gatecrasher was awful. I went once and never went back. 
bottles of smirnoff ice and fighting.


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 20, 2020)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 122985
> 
> ?


 

I was bored and googled sundissential and this thread popped up in the results.

Uropa was at the opposite end of grand arcade. Don’t forget to wipe ya feet on the way out.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 22, 2020)

Over the road was Barry on Briggate, the rudest rip-off newsagent/confectionery shop in the city but stayed open until about 11pm so an essential destination if you wanted a late-night Mars bar and didn’t mind paying a quid for it (many people did and the frequent arguments were probably why the proprietor ended up being such a grumpy bastard). Nowadays the likes of Tesco Express stay open late and the business model is dead.

Also the taxi rank round the corner was often the epicentre of late-night scuffles, people pushing in and it all kicking off, somewhere to avoid. I think all that shit is down on Boar Lane these days.


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 22, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Over the road was Barry on Briggate, the rudest rip-off newsagent/confectionery shop in the city but stayed open until about 11pm so an essential destination if you wanted a late-night Mars bar and didn’t mind paying a quid for it (many people did and the frequent arguments were probably why the proprietor ended up being such a grumpy bastard). Nowadays the likes of Tesco Express stay open late and the business model is dead.
> 
> Also the taxi rank round the corner was often the epicentre of late-night scuffles, people pushing in and it all kicking off, somewhere to avoid. I think all that shit is down on Boar Lane these days.



The cheeky sod put his prices up in the evening on weekends. 

The shops still open, but I think Barry ended up with a newsagent on the head row.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 22, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> The cheeky sod put his prices up in the evening on weekends.
> 
> The shops still open, but I think Barry ended up with a newsagent on the head row.



Yeah, I seem to remember a new owner at some point, an Asian guy, had a sign up saying something like ‘we’re not expensive anymore’.   I can see how running a late-night place is a pretty thankless job, dealing with pissed idiots all of the time.  Kind of like how some bus drivers progressively turn into Gollum because dealing with the same shit day in day out grinds you down if you don’t have the right fortitude to let it pass over you.

When I first moved to Leeds the centre was really quite bad, and round the top of Briggate in particular, proper fucking nasty bastards out boozing and battering people. The rave scene definitely took a lot of that away, not my scene but owe it some gratitude for bringing in a more placid going out culture.  These days the bother all seems down near Boar Lane, hen and stag dos going to the birdcage then onto Squares/Yates’s etc, then kicking off around takeaways and taxis, the usual trigger points.


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 22, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Yeah, I seem to remember a new owner at some point, an Asian guy, had a sign up saying something like ‘we’re not expensive anymore’.   I can see how running a late-night place is a pretty thankless job, dealing with pissed idiots all of the time.  Kind of like how some bus drivers progressively turn into Gollum because dealing with the same shit day in day out grinds you down if you don’t have the right fortitude to let it pass over you.
> 
> When I first moved to Leeds the centre was really quite bad, and round the top of Briggate in particular, proper fucking nasty bastards out boozing and battering people. The rave scene definitely took a lot of that away, not my scene but owe it some gratitude for bringing in a more placid going out culture.  These days the bother all seems down near Boar Lane, hen and stag dos going to the birdcage then onto Squares/Yates’s etc, then kicking off around takeaways and taxis, the usual trigger points.




Last time I was out the call lane social seemed to be where all the tasty stuff was. Not my seen anymore mind you; the musics too loud.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> The cheeky sod put his prices up in the evening on weekends.
> 
> The shops still open, but I think Barry ended up with a newsagent on the head row.


I burst out laughing on the bus once when I heard some kids talking about having to go to Robbing Barry's because the other newsies were shut.
The guys running it the shop on briggate now charge a lot more reasonable prices.


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 26, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> I burst out laughing on the bus once when I heard some kids talking about having to go to Robbing Barry's because the other newsies were shut.
> The guys running it the shop on briggate now charge a lot more reasonable prices.


Barry the Bastard



			Leodis - a photographic archive of Leeds - Display


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 27, 2020)

Way earlier I was often at the old Heaven and Hell and  occasionally at a place upstairs in the Merrion Centre. And the F Club in Woodhouse and then Chapeltown









						The Best Night Out in History
					

Here at the Secret Library, we’re celebrating the fact that it’s nearly the weekend by squeezing into our flares and strapping on our platform shoes ready for a big night out! Well… not really, but…




					secretlibraryleeds.net


----------



## Edie (Dec 27, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Barry the Bastard
> 
> 
> 
> Leodis - a photographic archive of Leeds - Display


That link and the reviews made me really laugh out loud


----------

